# Lake Nipissing 60 incher



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Saw this in the local paper up here today, sure is cool he released such a monster back... Doesn't look like the proper way to hold it though.

http://www.nugget.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?archive=true&e=1694721


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

thats nuts! is that a record of some kind? u guys catching anything good up there?


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

lost a 45ish on a g-ma at the boat, melissa got a 24 and a half eye today, alot of eyes in the slot (16-23 in) no pike yet, beer is plentiful...


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

darn nice fish... I love Nipissing, been hitting that lake on and off since I was a small child...

If you up that way, talk to the fella that owns the Bait Shop in Fish Bay... the newer one, I forget the name of it.... he has pics of ALOT of huge muskie. Asked him how he got so many nice fish - says he simply listens to everyones fish stories of when and what, then waits until conditions are perfect and hits to the spots. Saw him holding up a pic of a muskie that would have broken top 15 if had been registered....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Man what a fish, I wonder how many small frye he has put away in his time


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I want two of those BIG Muskies so I can make book ends (Replicas) 
I read all the comments, I wonder if that fish lived after being released?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Tatonka, that's exactly what I was thinking. The fish is massive, and being held vertically by one gill is probably not going to help it's survival. The fish has to be close to 50 pounds...

The article states that he was fishing for bass and pike. The guy probably isn't very knowledgeable when it comes to muskies, so I say cut him some slack. Some of the posts on there are straight up rude.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree on the rudeness, I think that one guy was just jealous.
It was probably the first Muskie the guy ever caught, maybe not but he probably did what he thought was right.
I have seen Muskie's handled the right way, released within a few minutes and still die.
I always said if I catch a big one I will get a replica made but I don't have any idea on where to take the circumfrence measurements so I would either have to bring the fish home or just release it with a picture and I won't kill one so I would have to settle for a picture 
I will never catch one that size anyway but it sure is fun to think about


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is one big Musky!!! Last time I saw anything close to that it came out from under my boat at Salt Fork and swam off with a 17-18in. Saugeye I had planned on inviting home for dinner. What a head on that fish. Hope it lived after being released!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tatonka said:


> I always said if I catch a big one I will get a replica made but I don't have any idea on where to take the circumfrence measurements so I would either have to bring the fish home or just release it with a picture and I won't kill one so I would have to settle for a picture


Go for the fattest section of its belly.......


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol!...........


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Jackfish, 
I'm up in Callander right now, where is Fish Bay in relation to North Bay? We aways go to Billy Bob's on Lakeshore Drive inNorth Bay, he's go some monster pics in there as well...


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Jackfish,
> I'm up in Callander right now, where is Fish Bay in relation to North Bay? We aways go to Billy Bob's on Lakeshore Drive inNorth Bay, he's go some monster pics in there as well...


Fish Bay is the the south of you, almost straight south, on a Nippissing map you will see the South River, just north of that is a large bay - that's fish bay. The marina is just to the right of Wade's Landing in the eastern shornline.

If you make it down that way, fish Boston Island (large house on a island that your will pass) - nice bed there - also just past Boston Island you will see a small bay on your right, don't remember name (Dad's bay maybee?) - shallow but will hold fish in right conditions.

So you are up there right now huh? It's a great place to be, have a great week and good luck finding a few hogs of your own.

--- I dug up my original post when I met this marina guy - it was a 62lb he caught - going to try to link it here:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=47954&highlight=nippissing+godzilla

The fish I was talking in that post about missing was at Boston Island, if she is still there she is now 3 yrs older & bigger


----------



## TMCDB6 (Mar 13, 2009)

I can only imagine what would go through my mind if I saw that monster ski on the end of my line or even follow up. 

It might go something like this: "Holy (insert word here)"................... THUD! The thud would be me passing out! 

That is one big fish, I hope she survived the release!


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

TMCDB6 said:


> I can only imagine what would go through my mind if I saw that monster ski on the end of my line or even follow up.
> 
> It might go something like this: "Holy (insert word here)"................... THUD! The thud would be me passing out!
> 
> That is one big fish, I hope she survived the release!


So that's why you've been missing all of those fish Dan... you pass out at just the sight of them.


----------

